
Docker in Production: A History of Failure - chipz
https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-failure/
======
otterley
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12872304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12872304)

